# Are Ridge Vents good for homes in Ontario, Canada



## igneous1 (May 6, 2010)

Depends on the ridge vent product used. Look at the Shinglevent 2 (or newer 3 version), they have baffles that keep blowing snow out. Since your roof is steep, it should not be a problem. On a flatter roof up in the great white north, I wouldn't do it. The SVent 2 also has a fiber portion in the middle that will block elements if they get that far.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

igneous1 said:


> Depends on the ridge vent product used. Look at the Shinglevent 2 (or newer 3 version), they have baffles that keep blowing snow out. Since your roof is steep, it should not be a problem. On a flatter roof up in the great white north, I wouldn't do it. The SVent 2 also has a fiber portion in the middle that will block elements if they get that far.


They also fill up with dust and don't breathe properly. We have used Omni for years with no trouble.
We've replaced many shingleventII's, especially on steeper pitches. It just doesn't fit right. When it's taken off you can easily see that it isn't venting properly because it is full of dirt, bees, bats, etc, etc...


----------



## igneous1 (May 6, 2010)

Found the Omni ridge vents, so just need to find a dealer.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

google omni roll. It's made by Lomanco.


----------



## igneous1 (May 6, 2010)

Yes, found it. So the 4' sections of this product are better than Shinglevent? Is the little fiber insert they glue underneath the issue? (it does look sorta cheesy and I can see stuff getting stuck in it) 
Is the omni product thicker plastic? I'm all about doing this once and not having to mess with it again for many years. I'll prolly use screws to hold it down better.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

We only use the lo-omni-roll. I can't comment on the others they make. The NFA pere foot is less than the other brands but it has no baffle to clog.

Use cap nails if you are worried about wind.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

What seems to be popular here is the vents that look like a mini house and the turbines. I honestly don't know how they manage to keep snow out, but they do, guess it's all a science of how wind turbulance works with their shape.


----------



## azl6dpx (Dec 18, 2010)

*Omni Ridge Vent Issues*



qprint said:


> I was told that because of my steep roof 8-9/12 and the fact that it snows in Ontario, snow can be blown into a Ridge vent and accumulate in the attic and cause water and insulation damage ?
> I thought Ridge Vents were good for all seasons: Hot and Cold.
> Is there any truth to this ?


 
I have the Omni Ridge Vent on my home. The plastic one that comes in the 4 foot sections. I live in Minnesota and we get lots of snow here. When we get a strong wind, snow will come into your attic. Lots of it too. The fine snow will come in through the slots in this product and sit in the attic. It eventually will melt and ruin insulation, sheetrock and whatever else lies beneath. I would suggest using a different product if it's not to late.


----------



## azl6dpx (Dec 18, 2010)

*Omni Rigde Vent Issues*



igneous1 said:


> Yes, found it. So the 4' sections of this product are better than Shinglevent? Is the little fiber insert they glue underneath the issue? (it does look sorta cheesy and I can see stuff getting stuck in it)
> Is the omni product thicker plastic? I'm all about doing this once and not having to mess with it again for many years. I'll prolly use screws to hold it down better.


I have the Omni Ridge Vent on my home. The plastic one that comes in the 4 foot sections. I live in Minnesota and we get lots of snow here. When we get a strong wind, snow will come into your attic. Lots of it too. The fine snow will come in through the slots in this product and sit in the attic. It eventually will melt and ruin insulation, sheetrock and whatever else lies beneath. I would suggest using a different product if it's not to late.


----------



## azl6dpx (Dec 18, 2010)

*Omni Ridge Vent Issues*

I have the Omni Ridge Vent on my home. The plastic one that comes in the 4 foot sections. Part No: LOR9-4 I live in Minnesota and we get lots of snow here. When we get a strong wind, snow will come into your attic. Lots of it too. The fine snow will come in through the slots in this product and sit in the attic. It eventually will melt and ruin insulation, sheetrock and whatever else lies beneath. I would suggest using a different product if it's not to late.


----------

